# πολεοδομική ενότητα (Π.Ε.)



## Cadmian (Sep 12, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 37 της πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας, ο όρος πολεοδομική ενότητα είναι συνώνυμος της γειτονιάς στην καθομιλουμένη.

Έχοντας αυτό κατά νου, ποιός είναι ο αντίστοιχος αγγλικός όρος σε αναλόγου ύφους συμφραζόμενα; Ή μάλλον, επειδή μπορεί να αποδοθεί με πολλούς τρόπους, ποιός είναι ο καταλληλότερος ή πιο συνηθισμένος;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 12, 2012)

Ζμπρώχνω γιατί το βλέπω να χάνεται από την πρώτη σελίδα. Σκέφτομαι ότι μπορώ να καθαρίσω μ' ένα απλό και απέριττο district, αλλά αυτό είναι μια πολύ γενική λύση. Αν έχετε κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα, μη ντρέπεστε.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

Τι κρίμα που δεν λειτουργεί το κουμπάκι με την αγγλική σημαία στο σύνδεσμο του υπουργείου, ε; 
(ζμπρώχνω κι εγώ λίγο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Βρίσκω μερικά urban quarter planning, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι χρήσιμα τα urban quarters στο κείμενό σου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 12, 2012)

Έψαξα κι εγώ, Cadmian, παρόλο που το αντικείμενο ειλικρινά δεν το γνωρίζω καθόλου, και μάλλον θα μπερδέψω παρά θα βοηθήσω. Είδα λοιπόν τα εξής:
Κοίταξα αρχικά για urban unit, και ο γούκλης με στέλνει κατευθείαν στο γαλλικό unité urbaine, που όμως αντιστοιχεί σε ολόκληρη κοινότητα ή πόλη. Οπότε τζίφος.
Κοίταξα μετά για neighborhood unit, το οποίο υφίσταται ως όρος, αλλά παραπέμπει σε ψιλοσυγκεκριμένη έννοια που σχετίζεται με έναν Clarence Perry και αφορά πολεοδομική μονάδα, γειτονιά δηλαδή, αλλά αυτάρκη, λειτουργική, ευχάριστη, με επίκεντρο την κοινότητα (κέντρο της ιδανικής γειτονιάς πχ είναι το σχολείο), και μακριά από εστίες ενοχλήσεων όπως βιομηχανικά κέντρα, τρένα κτλ. Οπότε τζίφος.
Κοίταξα μετά για urban quarter, και βρήκα αποτελέσματα, όπως ο Ντοκ παραπάνω, που αφορούν κυρίως νέες γειτονιές, συγκροτήματα, ξερωγωτι. Δεν ξέρω αν αντιστοιχεί στην περίπτωσή σου.  
Θα ρωτήσω και γνωστό και αν έχω κάτι άλλο θα επανέλθω. Καλή δύναμη!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 13, 2012)

Παρδόν που θα προτείνω κάτι εντελώς κοινότοπο, αλλά το residential area δεν σε εξυπηρετεί στο κείμενο που έχεις; Είναι ό,τι πιο κοντινό αλλά "καθωσπρέπει" στη σημασία της γειτονιάς. Και δεν σε περιορίζει ως προς την οικονομικο/κοινωνικο/αισθητική μορφή της.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

Επειδή το _residential area_ θα το χρειαστείς για την _οικιστική περιοχή_:

Thus, in the case of the institutionalised urban planning space, i.e. the areas within the city plan, there are the so-called *urban planning units* of Law 1337/83 (neighbourhoods, quarters). As an indication, it can be mentioned that only in Athens Municipality, 129 such units have been demarcated, which are grouped into about 40 quarters, and there are also, as we know, the 7 municipal departments.

Αυτό το ξέρατε;
Mikroraion 
the basic unit in planning modern urban residential areas. It consists of a complex of apartment houses with nearby facilities providing cultural and consumer services, such as kindergartens and nurseries, schools, public eating places, and stores selling basic necessities. Mikroraions also have playgrounds and recreation areas. The construction of mikroraions is easier in areas that have not yet been built up.
The Great Soviet Encyclopedia, 3rd Edition (1970-1979)
http://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/Mikroraion

Το βρήκα ψάχνοντας για το _structural planning unit / primary planning unit_. (Εδώ structural = οργανικό)
http://books.google.gr/books?id=B6CcqI-0hDUC&pg=PA127


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 14, 2012)

Καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους σας για τον χρόνο, τον κόπο και τις προτάσεις.

Κατά δεύτερον: Το planning unit ήταν και η δική μου αρχική σκέψη, αλλά το γκουγκλάρισμα δεν απέδωσε καρπούς. Η σύναψη χρησιμοποιείται είτε ως κλιμάκιο πολεοδομίας/χωροταξίας, είτε ως πολεοδομική μονάδα -δηλαδή με την έννοια του μεμονωμένου οικήματος, κι όχι του συγκροτήματος κατοικιών σε επίπεδο γειτονιάς. Κάποια είχαν την έννοια που ήθελα, αλλά ήταν πολύ λίγα για να μπορώ να τα θεωρήσω αξιόπιστα. Ή τουλάχιστον, αυτές ήταν οι εντυπώσεις που μου έμειναν από το ψάξιμο στα αποτελέσματα. Κάπως αντίστοιχα ήταν και τα αποτελέσματα με το quarter, δηλαδή λίγα (φαίνονταν να) ταίριαζαν με τη δική μου περίπτωση, οπότε δίστασα να τα χρησιμοποιήσω.

Κατά τρίτον, ο ίδιος ο ελληνικός όρος μου φαίνεται ασαφής. Στο κείμενο μου πήγαινε παρέα με αριθμό (π.χ. 4η Π.Ε.), πράγμα που μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι δεν αποτελεί αναφορά σε μεμονωμένο δρόμο, δρομάκι ή λεωφόρο, αλλά σε συγκροτήματα δρόμων, οδών και λεωφόρων. Αν το καλοσκεφτεί κανείς, πως ορίζεται η γειτονιά σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Γειτονιά μπορεί να είναι τόσο ένα ευρύτερο σύνολο οικοδομικών τετραγώνων (π.χ. Μπουρνάζι), όσο και οι μεμονωμένοι δρόμοι στο εσωτερικό του συγκροτήματος αυτού, δηλαδή τα υποσύνολα του ( π.χ. ο δρόμος μπροστά απ' τις Εργατικές). Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βρω διευκρινίσεις για τον ελληνικό όρο, αν και από τα συμφραζόμενα πιστεύω ότι χρησιμοποιείται με την πρώτη έννοια. Κάποιος που έχει γνώσεις περί ελληνικής πολεοδομίας θα αποσαφηνίσει τα πράγματα, αλλά εγώ δηλώνω εξ ολοκλήρου αναρμόδιος για κάτι τέτοιο.

Τελικά, κι επειδή με πίεζε και η προθεσμία, το μετέφρασα ως town district, μιας και θεωρητικά είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στην περίπτωση της γειτονιάς ως συγκρότημα τετραγώνων. Δεν λέω ότι είναι απαραίτητα σωστό, αλλά φάνηκε να είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. Αν προκύψει κάτι καλύτερο, ή κάποιος έχει κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα, εδώ είναι το νήμα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Δεν βρήκα περιγραφή της «πολεοδομικής ενότητας», αλλά μπορούμε να φανταστούμε ότι δεν απέχει από κάθε ορισμό της ενότητας («σύνολο πραγμάτων ή στοιχείων που συνδέονται τόσο στενά μεταξύ τους, ώστε να υπάρχουν ή να εμφανίζονται ως ένα, ως κτ. το ενιαίο και αδιάσπαστο ή αδιαίρετο» [ΛΚΝ]). Είναι προφανές ότι πρόκειται για τον νομικό / τεχνικό όρο για τη _γειτονιά_. Στα βιβλία θα βρεις αρκετά ξένα κείμενα για το _planning unit_ και το _neighbourhood unit_, π.χ.

The land use plan, which was adopted by the Birmingham Planning Commission on November 16,1955, recommended that the neighborhood be considered the minimum planning unit, "the extent of which is primarily the service area of an elementary school." The 1955 land use plan used the neighborhood unit concept and that concept's employment of the local elementary school as a means to assure the racial character of a neighborhood. Under the neighborhood unit concept, the elementary school serves as the center for a neighborhood, and the school's enrollment requirements are used to determine the population size of the neighborhood. Each neighborhood was classified by the elementary school that served it and whether the school was for whites or for blacks.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=nTNdNS9UcyYC&pg=PA138#v=onepage&q&f=false

Ακόμα σαφέστερο αυτό:

A neighborhood can be defined as a relatively small area in which a number of people live who share similar needs and desires in housing, social activities, and other aspects of day-to-day living.
The neighborhood has become the basic planning unit for contemporary American urban design.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=wX81V7fo5GUC&pg=PA722#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 14, 2012)

Στα παραθέματα, ωστόσο, το planning unit φαίνεται να παίζει το ρόλο της πολεοδομικής μονάδας, κι όχι τόσο της ενότητας. Το δε neighborhood unit, όπως ανέφερε και η Όλι πιο πριν, είναι μάλλον εξειδικευμένος όρος, δηλωτικός μίας πολεοδομικής φιλοσοφίας. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα μεγέθη είναι και πάλι αδιαφανή ως προς τον ελληνικό όρο. Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης αν υπάρχει κάποια συνάφεια με τα πολεοδομικά διαμερίσματα, αλλά και πάλι πρόκειται για αμιγώς τεχνικονομικά θέματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Η _πολεοδομική μονάδα_ δεν έχει διαφορά από την _πολεοδομική ενότητα_.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 15, 2012)

Όπως αναφέρω και πιο πριν, δεν είναι κάτι που το ξέρω για να μπορώ να προχωρήσω στην ταύτιση. Γιατί το άρθρο 37 της αρχικής ανάρτησης μπορεί μεν να είναι αόριστο ως προς τον ορισμό, η χρήση του στο κείμενο μου ήταν πολύ συγκεκριμένη -σε συνδυασμό με κωδικοποιημένη αναφορά δρόμων και οικοδομικού τετραγώνου, προσδιόριζε μία συγκεκριμένη θέση οικήματος. Μπορεί δηλαδή να είναι συνώνυμο της άλλης τυποποιημένης έκφρασης «διώροφη μεζονέτα τόσα τετραγωνικά, _θέση_ τάδε», μπορεί όμως να έχει και άλλη σημασία. 

Θα ρωτήσω και θα επανέλθω.


----------

